# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK Fishnews: Belly sliders caused by egg disinfectants, says study

## AquaticQuotient.com

Belly sliders caused by egg disinfectants, says study

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's Fish News RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

